# 欢迎大家参与Gentoo文档和GMN的翻译

## r0bertz

点击查看如何参与文档翻译：Gentoo文档中文翻译规则

目前的成果：http://www.gentoo-cn.org/doc/zh_cn/overview.xml

进度：http://www.gentoo-cn.org/trads

点击查看如何参与GMN翻译：GMN中文翻译指引

中文GMN：http://www.gentoo.org/news/zh_cn/gmn

中文GWN（已经被GMN取代）：http://www.gentoo.org/news/zh_cn/gwn/gwn.xml

同时欢迎加入Gentoo Linux中文用户通讯录：Gentoo Linux中文用户通讯录

本通讯录包含真实姓名，电话，邮件，IM，地址等信息，因为电话不便公开，所以只有参与者才可以拥有此通讯录

----------

